# How much should I charge



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

to skin a friends deer out? Y'all do any hunting? :lol::lol: Y'all were ready to come in here with guns blazing, lol. :2guns::2guns::boxing: Just kiddin' with ya, wanted to get y'all stirred up this morning. Don't hurt me too bad :wheelchair: :hammer: It's all good. :surrender::surrender:
"Dixfineline" put me up to it.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

a 12 pack and a couple of roasts....

hang the sucker by the neck, slice around the neck, the legs and down the belly...then use a come-a-long and pull it off nice and neat like...


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

wait, you wanted useful advice....

what kind of truck do you drive?


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

I got a green pinto bean with a garden trailer hooked behind it & a 1950's Craftsman saw in it, oh, & one of them little 12' dollar tree tape measure's


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## handyman2have (Dec 1, 2008)

*A little help. TO MUCH or NOT ENOUGH DONE*

The job consists of a 24' x 42' pole barn that the guy wants turned into a 3 bdrm 1 bath bunk house. 

24'x24' is a wood shop. the other 18x24 is pole barn with 10' x24 of the back end that needs subfloor, concrete missing. allready has electric, but no pluming no studded walls. 

I need to know what I should charge for the job. Just looking for a Idea, he dosnt want to go by t&m( time and material), so I need a sq ft bid. didnt want to charge him addition price, since most of the foundation, roof, electric and exterior walls are already there. my material cost is going to run somewhere between 5-7 thousand, best guess. 

If anyone has a suggestion, thanks


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

what?:blink:


----------



## handyman2have (Dec 1, 2008)

turning a pole barn wood shop into a bunk house for hunters


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

handyman2have said:


> The job consists of a 24' x 42' pole barn that the guy wants turned into a 3 bdrm 1 bath bunk house.
> 
> 24'x24' is a wood shop. the other 18x24 is pole barn with 10' x24 of the back end that needs subfloor, concrete missing. allready has electric, but no pluming no studded walls.
> 
> ...


$1,000,000 would to be about right.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

handyman2have said:


> The job consists of a 24' x 42' pole barn that the guy wants turned into a 3 bdrm 1 bath bunk house.
> 
> 24'x24' is a wood shop. the other 18x24 is pole barn with 10' x24 of the back end that needs subfloor, concrete missing. allready has electric, but no pluming no studded walls.
> 
> ...


:blink:I have an addition to add to. The first contractor added some to it, but now I have been added to the equation by being asked to add more to the addition. So, as, it stands, I am adding to an addition by adding an addition. Add up?

How much should it cost me to add to an addition by adding additional material? 

How much I charge? 

Should I multiply or add?

After all, it is an "addition" and I do feel that Multiplication would be inconsiderate. Want to stay "like minded" with the entire project!

So please give me a price so I can pass it on and pretend to be a "Contractor".

Thanks Guys! You are SWELL!:blink:


----------



## drive55cat (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd reply but I am having trouble discerning whether you are serious or not!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

DecksEtc said:


> $1,000,000 would to be about right.


a square foot? how do you live with yourself...it should cost no more than $990,000 per square foot....


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

handyman 

I can help you



What kind of truck do you drive?











:laughing:


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> handyman
> 
> I can help you
> 
> ...


 
bet it's a Dodge :w00t:


----------



## seifconst (Oct 14, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> After all, it is an "addition" and I do feel that Multiplication would be inconsiderate. Want to stay "like minded" with the entire project!


.....so true, yet at some point material will have to be removed, therefore subtraction should be considered!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

seifconst said:


> .....so true, yet at some point material will have to be removed, therefore subtraction should be considered!!!


:laughing:You are whackier than me!!!!! WOW!:laughing:


----------



## steddy teddy (Nov 26, 2008)

I would use the Pythagorean theory somewhere in your equation. Unless, of course, this is a circular addition to your additions. Then, I can't help you.


Don't mention it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

handyman2have said:


> Sure, Ill even put up some before and after pictures, you know with a company truck in the pic, so you know that I didnt just go get them off someone elses website!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

oh oh did I get erased??


----------



## handyman2have (Dec 1, 2008)

Ford,
ford,
ford,
ford,
ford,
ford,


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

steddy teddy said:


> I would use the Pythagorean theory somewhere in your equation. Unless, of course, this is a circular addition to your additions. Then, I can't help you.
> 
> 
> Don't mention it.


Theory or Theorem?

:clap:Careful now....I will get you EVERY time!!!!:clap:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbhh-9edn3c&NR=1


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Crap! Someone apparently beat me to it. arty:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

handyman2have said:


> Ford,
> ford,
> ford,
> ford,
> ...


The first one is a vehicle

The second through the sixth one is something you do going across a body of water - in your case you might want to put on a life preserver & bail like he))


----------



## handyman2have (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess my post was a little to much for the admin. even got a message about it. 

Yes, the ctrl c was not working properly. Excuse me *FORD *


----------



## steddy teddy (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Theorem on how to price a house by the sf. you've got to add up all the LF of walls, Sf floors.....man i'm stuck on the roof. I don't think i need the bf.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

mahlere said:


> a 12 pack and a couple of roasts....
> 
> hang the sucker by the neck, slice around the neck, the legs and down the belly...then use a come-a-long and pull it off nice and neat like...


I was taught to clip the hind legs and hang from there. Slice the hide down the inside of the legs and pull down. If you can skin it right away, no come along is necessary. I weigh 150# and have no problem.

Friend showed me how to skin this way. He weighs about 320 and can skin a deer in roughly 8 minute. I you are actually going to sell the hide (which happens around here all the time) they like to see them pretty clean. He used to acually skin them for people for $5 a deer plus hide, another $5-$8 depending on year. He would do 40-50 deer a year. No processing, just skinning.

I saw a nice one this morning....guessing 150-160 class, but couldn't get a shot...Try again in the morning. Season started today:thumbsup:


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

I've gotten two so far, 1 buck & 1 doe


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

PA woodbutcher said:


> I was taught to clip the hind legs and hang from there. Slice the hide down the inside of the legs and pull down. If you can skin it right away, no come along is necessary. I weigh 150# and have no problem.
> 
> Friend showed me how to skin this way. He weighs about 320 and can skin a deer in roughly 8 minute. I you are actually going to sell the hide (which happens around here all the time) they like to see them pretty clean. He used to acually skin them for people for $5 a deer plus hide, another $5-$8 depending on year. He would do 40-50 deer a year. No processing, just skinning.
> 
> I saw a nice one this morning....guessing 150-160 class, but couldn't get a shot...Try again in the morning. Season started today:thumbsup:


done it that way as well...but if it gets a little tough, i've had hooks pull out the rear tendons and have had legs snap off...causing the deer to end up on the ground...around the neck, it isn't dropping....

both ways work...definitely easier than when guys lay the thing on a table and try to slice the hide off...nothing but hair everywhere...


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

mahlere said:


> definitely easier than when guys lay the thing on a table and try to slice the hide off...nothing but hair everywhere...


Working on my truck tailgate it takes me about 30 minutes to go from whole deer to quarters, backstrap and tenderloin in the fridge and carcass dumped on the North 40. And no hair problems. Process it immediately and you don't have to use the knife much to skin- the skin pulls off easily by hand. I try to start cutting before any rigormortis begins - much easier.

Never tried hanging it - doesn't the swinging around when your cutting the quarters and backstrap get annoying?

And here's a tip. Use one of those razor knives with disposable 18mm snapoff blades. I use it for everything except unzipping the skin where I use a skinning blade with a ball head.

But this thread really wasn't about processing deer was it? LOL


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

gregj said:


> Working on my truck tailgate it takes me about 30 minutes to go from whole deer to quarters, backstrap and tenderloin in the fridge and carcass dumped on the North 40. And no hair problems. Process it immediately and you don't have to use the knife much to skin- the skin pulls off easily by hand. I try to start cutting before any rigormortis begins - much easier.
> 
> Never tried hanging it - doesn't the swinging around when your cutting the quarters and backstrap get annoying?
> 
> ...


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

1/2 the meat, and a few Beers:drink::001_tongue:


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

gregj said:


> Never tried hanging it - *doesn't the swinging around when your cutting the quarters and backstrap get annoying*?
> 
> But this thread really wasn't about processing deer was it? LOL


YES IT DOES if you're doing it by yourself!

And no, that's not what this thread was about, lol. :laughing:


----------

